# Porlex Tall or Mini



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi, after lots of wavering I think I have made a decision (!) and am looking to add to my Mignon and buy a Porlex for irregular brewed coffees at home, as well as out and about. Is there anything between them, apart from the dimensions?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the dimensions is all that's between them, which means the chamber is bigger on the tall.

Apart from that the only difference I could find is the mini has a rubber strap around it which make mini easier to grip.

I've a couple of wide elastic bands wrapped round mine.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

The Mini is wider so easier to get beans in?!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The mini has the same diameter as the tall, the tall is just taller.

You can also buy the rubber bit from Has Bean for £3


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's a picture of the 2 side by side. Burrs are in the same position (I.e. where the upper and lower chambers meet)


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Tall plus rubber bands it is then. I think...


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

How many beans does the mini hold.. I mean in weight of course. I've seen it mentioned anywhere between 14g and 20g. 14g would be too little really but if it holds up to 20g then I'd probably go for the mini.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> How many beans does the mini hold.. I mean in weight of course. I've seen it mentioned anywhere between 14g and 20g. 14g would be too little really but if it holds up to 20g then I'd probably go for the mini.


You'll get ~22g max in the upper chamber (bean size dependant). I've used it at work with 18g doses without any problems whatsoever over the last year


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Geordie Boy, sound like the mini would be ideal for espresso sized drinks then.

As soon as it comes back in stock at cream supplies I think I'll grab one.


----------



## ibitezombies (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a tall one on its way. I was debating between the 2 as well, but thought the larger one may end up being more versatile.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Typical man's attitude... if you're going to have one have a big one









Let us know what you think of it when it arrives. Where did you order it from by the way ?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

If you use an Aeropress, the scoop fits exactly into the top of the Porlex. It means you can fill the scoop, invert the Porlex on top of it then invert the whole lot to have the beans fall neatly into the Porlex chamber.

Whether it is accident or design I am not sure but it is very convenient!!

David


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

For those of you that are wrapping rubber bands round there Porlex talls for some extra grip, you could try what I have done. I had a roll of that anti slip mat stuff people use on car dashboards, bought from a pound shop, and I just cut a piece so that it wraps round the body of the grinder and over laps slightly and then used copydex to glue it to itself on the overlap, it now is tight enough to use for extra grip, but can be slid off if needed.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice tip Charlie. I'll try and remember this for when I eventually get one









I guess it should be possible to use a two layers with the inner material at 180 degree rotation to allow the joint(s) to be butted together rather than overlapped.

I notice http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/porlex-parts-silicone-band/prod_5932.html?category=502 sell "official" the rubber sleeve as a "spare part" for £4.49., which includes the little spigot to hold the handle


----------

